# The Comments. You’re Welcome.



## Foxglove (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Sosoothing (Sep 10, 2018)

I laughed so long and hard my 6 month old almost started crying. She just stared at me first .


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Sep 10, 2018)

what's DWAI?


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 10, 2018)

Lol. I wish more black people were commenting though. Jokes would have been funnier. A lot of these were super corny. You know black folks can clown a 5head (or a 10head in his case).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 10, 2018)

Heads up


This man looks like a lightbulb 

Do y’all see that light reflecting off of him?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 10, 2018)

He looks like one of those balloons you have to blow up, but someone only blew him up halfway.

I’m sorry Lawd.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 10, 2018)

I died just seeing the Heads Up statement. Reading the comments brought me life just to die again. I'm glad most of my office is gone now because I'm wheezing and crying. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 10, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> He looks like one of those balloons you have to blow up, but someone only blew him up halfway.
> 
> I’m sorry Lawd.


   I remember those balloons from my babie's birthday parties...before helium became affordable.  

I hope the air doesn't come out...it will fly all over the place with that buzzing sound.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 10, 2018)

He looks like one of those 'pounding headaches' that feel like the 'roof of your head' is about to  come off.


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Between the big bald head and sparse facial hair, I thought he looked like one of those Wooly Willy toys


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 10, 2018)

Poor thing is his father's doppelganger... It would also explain why he's inexplicably drawn to criminal activity.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 11, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Poor thing is his father's doppelganger... It would also explain why he's inexplicably drawn to criminal activity.
> 
> View attachment 435241



We are all going in the handbasket!


----------



## charmingt (Sep 11, 2018)

Seriously, he should just shave it all off....but it won't help.


----------



## demlew (Sep 11, 2018)

DirtyJerzeyGirly said:


> what's DWAI?



"driving while ability impaired"


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 11, 2018)

I think they took the comments section down


----------



## Mooney72 (Sep 12, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> I think they took the comments section down



Oh, they are still up!


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 12, 2018)

Not pinky

Stand in the gap Jesus!


----------



## DST1913 (Sep 13, 2018)

He looks like The Great Kazoo from the flinstones. Was that his name? The little alien that would sometimes appear


----------



## weaveadiva (Sep 13, 2018)

I was doing good until...
.




.


----------

